# Books about Maritime Radio...



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

...or radio in general.

I have a few books about Radio Officers (eg: 
Cq-GTZM - Diary of a Maritime Radio Officer; 
The History of The Radio Officer In The British Merchant Navy And On Deep-Sea Trawlers; 
Wireless at Sea, The First Fifty Years ; etc.)
but am always looking for more. Has anyone any recommendations?

I'm also looking for a copy of Watchers of the Waves: a history of British Coast Radio Stations. If anyone can let me know where I can obtain a copy, I'd be forever grateful.
I know of one copy for sale but it's a bit expensive, although I may have to bite the bullet and open my credit card...(Cloud)


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Mimcoman said:


> ...or radio in general.
> 
> I have a few books about Radio Officers (eg:
> Cq-GTZM - Diary of a Maritime Radio Officer;
> ...


Maybe not what you're looking for, but a shortwave radio club (SPEEDX) in the US put out several editions of the "SPEEDX guide to maritime frequencies" in the 1970s and 1980s.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I completed this one in 1999, but it was rejected by most of the major publishers for the rather weak reason in most cases of ""no-one interested in persnal recollections of boats these days!" Eventually (just as I was about to give up) Whittles Publishing of Caithness took it on & it was published in 2006. It is virtually sold out at the publishers now, but is still available on Amazon etc.

It covers my years as radio officer aboard the two ST. HELENAs (1979 - 1992). It has never had a bad review yet. I am not involved in any way in the marketing of the book, but as I said, it is available from a number of places on the web.

Initially, it was three times the size & entitled IT ALL RUBS OFF WHEN IT'S DRY & covered my whole time at sea, early 1961 to late 1992. Whittles decided to publish the last third of the manuscript that covered only the ST. HELENA years. It is illustrated with about 75 photographs (25 colour, 50 B & W).

Bob


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I found this one interesting.


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

Many thanks, Guys - I'll follow these suggestions up.

(Another good one I have is "100 years of Maritime Radio" - well worth a read.)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Mustn't forget "The Wireless Officer" by Percy Westerman. [=P]


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

R651400
The book was BLACKWATER by H L Tredree, set aboard the SS NORMANDIER.
Bob


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Good thread this. I have just bought Shipbuilder's book and also Blackwater. Both from Amazon marketplace for a few pounds each plus postage. (Thumb)


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Two others worthy of consideration are:-

Sparks at Sea by R W Chandler and

Memories of a Sea Gipsy by Derek Peters.

Of the two I prefer the first one but they are both worth a read.


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

*Maritime Books connected with Marine Radio*

I remember reading a great book called "SOS TO THE RESCUE" I cannot think for the life of me who wrote it but it was a very detailed account of rescues where Marine Radio and R/O's were the stars. 

Believe it covered the period from about 1912 until about 1936 or thereabouts.

A Very good read and worthy of a place on any nautical bookshelf.

I will try Amazon and see if I can locate a copy for myself to use as a reference

Znord 737


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

*Maritime Books featuring Marine Radio*

SOS TO THE RESCUE was written by Karl Baar****
Title subsequently changed to :-
Famous Sea Rescues (Shipping Rescues) .

Amazon had two on offer today for £51 approx each

Znord 737


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There are a few of the author's works on Abebooks a bit cheaper.
http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/S...karl&bi=0&bx=off&ds=30&sortby=3&sts=t&x=0&y=0
Cheers
Kris


----------



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks to all those who replied to this as I have managed to add to my collection.
Can any of you R/O's remember what manuals were used in your traning. I have a few wireless manuals from the RN and RAF but none from the MN.
Cheers
Max


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Danielson & Mayoh's "Marine Radio Manual" is the book of choice from 1966.
Came out after I'd finished my tickets but came in handy for MED and general info while at sea.
We only had the "Bible" (PMG Handbook) when I was at college the rest was all handwritten notes and photocopies.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Danielson & Mayoh's "Marine Radio Manual" is the book of choice from 1966.
> Came out after I'd finished my tickets but came in handy for MED and general info while at sea.
> We only had the "Bible" (PMG Handbook) when I was at college the rest was all handwritten notes and photocopies.
> 
> ...


I got mine in 1968, cost the vast sum of 8 guineas (84 shillings to the LSD challenged !), and Foyles of London actually had two copies on their shelves !

Currently Abebooks in the UK are showing 4 copies ranging from £10 to £12 if anyone is still desperate to get hold of one.

I never took it away to sea with me though, the space and weight was always need for more important things !


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

andysk said:


> .... cost the vast sum of 8 guineas (84 shillings to the LSD challenged !)...


Or even 168 shillings?  
Now I know for an absolute fact Andy that there is no way you could be £sd challenged... just a slight miscalculation? [=P] 

Eight guineas equals £8 and 8 shillings. (£8/8/0d).

Unless, of course you meant 4 gns. (Jester)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Obviously the result of decimal brainwashing. [=P]

I didn't start joining ships by air until quite late so luggage space and weight were never a factor. 
Especially when you signed on and off in your home port. 
Just empty the bedroom into the car and take it down to the ship. (Jester)


----------



## salvina (Feb 14, 2008)

*Blackwater*

In the book Blackwater the R/O was not the only survivor--the Chief Steward (Griffo) and the 1st mate (Ingleson) survived as did some of the other crew members. A cracking read!(Thumb)


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

BA204259 said:


> Or even 168 shillings?
> Now I know for an absolute fact Andy that there is no way you could be £sd challenged... just a slight miscalculation? [=P]
> 
> Eight guineas equals £8 and 8 shillings. (£8/8/0d).
> ...


That was the deliberate mistake of the day, well spotted !


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Manuals etc.*



wireless man said:


> Thanks to all those who replied to this as I have managed to add to my collection.
> Can any of you R/O's remember what manuals were used in your traning. I have a few wireless manuals from the RN and RAF but none from the MN.
> Cheers
> Max


The only textbook I was aware of in 1955 was "The Admiralty Handbook of Wireless Telegraphy". They were in several volumes and anything but a handbook. Our local library had a couple and I remember referring to it when I was trying to get to grips with DF.

I think they eventually became the Services Textbook of Radio. I bought Vol 5 in 1970 when I was doing antennae theory for C& G. I paid about 3 pounds for it and I see they are for sale on Amazon for 35 pounds second hand,perhaps they are a newer version than mine.

Another good radio book is the SeaWatchers by Lawrence Durrant. Its about the Australian Coast Radio Service, I see there are a few second hand copies around.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Marconi Sahib said:


> ..... so luggage space and weight were never a factor.
> Especially when you signed on and off in your home port.
> Just empty the bedroom into the car and take it down to the ship. (Jester)


Only problem was coming back into another port, I remember a big argument with some HQ jobsworth about hiring a car from Liverpool to London for self and 3rd Mate who lived just around the corner from me.

Said jobsworth said only Captains and Chief Engineers could have car hire expensed by the company, everybody else had to go by public transport when returning from deep sea. So we cost them about twice as much with trains, taxis, porters etc ! Not a good journey home, but a nice feeling of satisfaction nevertheless !


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks to the recommendations on here I have purchased and just finished reading RMS St Helena by Shipbuilder and also Blackwater. Both are excellent reads and it is a shame that Shipbuilder's complete memoirs were not published as he has a very good easy reading style. Blackwater was a truly fascinating read and an eye opening insight into conditions on an early 20th century tramp and the description of the conditions endured as brought about by the title are just awful. I can highly recommend this book if you can get hold of a copy.


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

*Books about maritime radio*

At this links you can see books from sweden. 

http://www.letro.se/sparks.gittan/


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

To Catch a Shadow: A Wartime Tale of Espionage
and Intrigue From Africa to North Russia by
Leon Wortman. The book describes in detail the
lonely life of an OSS agent with R/O background
whose missions take him behind the lines from Africa
to Russia. (First Books Library)

Leon A. Wortman was a R/O on Murmansk convoys ships


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Dots Dashes and Spindrift.
Ferry Destiny.
Both by Dan Williams
trafford.com/06-0185
Dan is a member of ROA


----------



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

Just bought a little book called "Through Salt Sprayed Eyes" by Robert Welsh.
Wartime memoirs of an RO


----------



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

Just found another book called " Sparks in the Parks" by W Hutcherson. He was a Canadian R/O on Canadian built Park ships during and after WW 11


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This one was sent to me by an American friend. Sparks is Ray Redwood, who writes an interesting book - some history, some facts and personal history. 


David
+


----------



## wireless man (Jun 16, 2008)

I managed to get a copy of "QTC". its inscribed 73 Ray Redwood KA5HCX but don't know whether that is genuine


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

My QTC is also inscribed 73, but to 'Paul' the chap who sent it to me. Guess the amateur call sign is correct

David
+

nb. I have just looked up the c/s in qrz.com but not listed....... the book is 1989 though.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Copied from Hamcom

HamCall regrets to inform that KA5HCX (Raymond P. Redwood) has been reported as a silent key. Our condolences to family and friends.

73

Rab T


----------

